# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Sabri Fejzullahu

## Dita

*Mos mendo se jam i lumtur (Teksti)*


Mos mendo se jam i lumtur,
nese une kendoj.
Mos mendo jam me fat,
nese nuk lotoj.

Gabon shume mik i dashur,
mbase nuk e di,
se dhe une di te vuaj,
sikur cdo njeri.



(Refreni)
Po kush s'mund ta kuptoje,
cfare ndjen ne brendi,
nje zog mali kur kendon
e nuk ka liri.

(perseritet)



Nese ne syte e mi 
lot une nuk kam,
Nuk do te thote mik i dashur,
se i lumtur jam.

Ne zemer time kam nje dhembje,
ne zemer kam nje plage,
qe me dha toka nene,
qe me digjet flake.



(Refreni)
Po kush s'mund ta kuptoje,
cfare ndjen ne brendi,
nje zog mali kur kendon
e nuk ka liri.

(Perseritet)

----------

sirena_adria (05-09-2015)

----------


## Dita

Teksti i kenges "Ti me syte e zi" nga Sabri Fejzullahu (uroj ta kem nxjerre sakte)



*Ti me syte e zi* 


Oh moj ti me syte e zi
Qe ke floket porsi ar,
Eja mesin te ta marr,
Se po serdhe do te vij.


Oh moj ti me syte e zi
Qe ke buzen si qershi,
Falma doren e mos rri,
Se po serdhe, do te vij.


Oh moj ti me syte e zi,
Me veshtrimet si rrufe,
Falmi syte qe me sheh,
Se po serdhe do te vij.


Oh moj ti me syte e zi,
E ato lule rreth ne mes,
Mep nje lule te mos vdes
Se po serdhe do te vij.


Laj la laj........
La la la laj......
La la ..
La la..


Oh moj ti me syte e zi
E ato lule rreth ne mes,
Mep nje lule te mos vdes,
Se po serdhe do te vij.


Oh moj ti me syte e zi
Qe ke floket porsi ar,
Eja mesin te ta marr,
Se po serdhe do te vij.


Oh moj ti me syte e zi
Qe ke buzen si qershi,
Falma doren e mos rri,
Se po serdhe do te vij.


Oh moj ti me syte e zi,
Me veshtrimet si rrufe
Falmi syte qe me sheh
Se po serdhe do te vij.


Oh moj ti me syte e zi
E ato lule rreth ne mes
Mep nje lule te mos vdes
Se po serdhe do te vij.


Laj la laj ......



Oh moj ti me syte e zi
E ato lule rreth ne mes
Mep nje lule te mos vdes
Se po serdhe do te vij.

----------


## Dita

Sic duket per te mos qene i njeanshem e t'u drejtohet vetem syzezave, Sabri Fejzullahu u kendon dhe sykaltrave, te pakten ne dy kenge. 

Uroj t'ia kem nxjerre tekstin mire. Po pati gabime me korrigjoni.

Te dy kenget mundeni t'i gjeni tek albumi "Memedheu" tek faqja e muzikes se albasoulit.





*Hej ai det i syrit tend*


Hej ai det i syrit tend
Cope e qiellit ne stuhi
Kush te pa e nuk u cmend
Cili sra ne dashuri

Hej moj zane ti bije e diellit
Lare me uje te shkrire debore
Me pervlove ne mes te dimrit
Vec nje nate mbete e shkove


(Refreni)
I harrove trendafilat
Qe i mbolla kopshtit tone
Si nje hije ti ke tretur
A je gjalle apo ke vdekur

(perseritet)


Shkoj tek vendi i takimit
Rreth e rrotull vetem heshtje
Nje gulcim i rende trishtimi
Si padashur erdh prej meje

Pres pranveren tma ktheje mallin
Qe i ngrire me ka mbet ne sy
Pres mes lot mes trendafilash
Qe i mbolla bashke me ty


(Refreni)
I harrove trendafilat
Qe i mbolla kopshtit tone
Si nje hije ti ke tretur
A je gjalle apo ke vdekur

(perseritet)









*Syte qiellore*


Syte qiellore
Aq te bukur
Asnjehere 
Sme kane genjyer

Sy vale deti
Kaltersie
Shpirtin tim
E kane thyer

Jo sdi ku zhduken
Ndoshta largesite
Ne mendime te mia
Sjellin dashuri

Thelle ne shpirtin tim
Me depertojne
Kur kujtimet me 
nuk me ndihmojne

Per dy sy qiellore 
Qe ndrijne si zjarr
Dimri sme vret
Vjeshta sme than

Pres nje pranvere
E pres me mall
Zemren 
Ma kane marre.

Syte qiellore
Aq te bukur
Asnjehere
Sme kane genjyer

Sy vale deti
Kaltersie
Shpirtin tim
E kane thyer

Jo sdi ku zhduken
Ndoshta largesite
Ne mendime te mia
Sjellin dashuri

Jo sdi ku zhduken
Ndoshta largesi
Ne mendime te mia
Sjellin dashuri.

Thelle ne shpirtin tim
Me depertojne
Kur kujtimet me 
nuk me ndihmojne

Per dy sy qiellore 
Qe ndrijne si zjarr
Dimri sme vret
Vjeshta sme than

Pres nje pranvere
E pres me mall
Zemren 
Ma kane marre.





------------


Shume e bukur foto nga koncerti GAZI. Falemnderit qe e solle. E nese ke dhe te tjera, akoma dhe me mire sikur t'i sillje ketu.

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Une kam shume simpati per Sabriun , kam qene dhe ne dy koncerte te tija , me i fundit kendoi bashke me Parashqevine ne  
"Debal Gardens" ne NY , ka dale nate fantastike . Me shume me pelqen kenga "Moj e mira e Besianes " .

----------


## Qeflija

Sabri Fejzullahu eshte nder kengetaret e mi te preferuar.
Jam perlotur kur e kam degjuar per here te pare kengen <>.
Opo ai ben pjese tek elita kombit shqiptar, e nuk eshte si keta kengetaret e sotem me kenget e tyre ''moderne'' qe duket si po zgjerojne folklorin shqiptar,e ne fakt po na e shkaterrojne (na e mbushen Shqiperia me kenge turke,greke e sllave.., )

----------


## Mjellma

A te kujtohet nate e pare
Shi kur binte ne Prishtine
Une dhe ti si dy kengtar
Pershperisnim per dashurin heyy

Une te doja ti me doje 
lugut gjelbert te Germis
Yjt mi qille ne ben roje 
E lisat gjelbronin
Prej lakmis

S'harrohet dote ngrosi e pare
Kur pranvera ishte ne Prishitne
Une e ti si dy kentare 
Thurnim vargje per dashuri hejjj

----------

sirena_adria (05-09-2015)

----------


## Zorraxhiu

Nje barcolete (e vertet) per Sabriun

Dihet se Sabriu eshte antare i nderuar dhe aktor i Teatrit popullor ne Prishtine.Pasi se edhe une kam punuar nje kohe te shkurter ne at teater kam pas fatin te njihem me shum aktore e njeri prej tyre me tregoi nje "kopilellek" qe i bente Sabriu kohe pas kohe.
Ishte nje axha......qe punonte si portir ne teater,njeri ne moshe dhe ia kishte zanate shume puneve prandaj kohe pas kohe drejtoria e teatrit e angazhonin qe te shkoj ne pyellin e Germis e prej thuprrave te beje ca gjrsende qe nevojiteshin per cfaqeje e te cilat nuk munde te gjindeshin ne inventarin e teatrit si psh ,korpa te ndryshme(sepete) prej thuprrave e gjesende te ngjajshme.Ai axha..... kete pune e bente me fort pasion sepse edhe paguhej mire edhe e kishte satisfakcionin se po i kontribon edhe artistikisht teatrit popullor e jo vetem si roje.........
Sidoqofte nje mengjes heret ia behu Sabriu te arkatari Ganiu dhe u zhvillua ky dialog:
He mor Sabri cfare e mire ne kete mengjez heret?
Ja bre Gani erdha ti mare parate per ato korpat prej thuprrave qe i bera mbreme e mu desh te rri deri naten vone...
Si mor po ti i paske bere?
Po bre valla,isha dje ne Germi me te shoqen dhe pasi s,kisha cka te bej thash hajt sa rri badihave te beje dicka dhe me ra ndermende te keto korpa.
Ani bre Sabri,por une kam menduar se keto korpa i ka bere axha....
Jo kesaj here une i kam bere....dhe i futi parat ne xhep.
Pas pak kohe ja behu axha.....te Ganiu arkatari qe ti marre te hollat per korpat qe ai i kishte bere.
Kur e pa Ganiu u habit fort dhe kur mesoi shkakun e ardhjes se tije ne zyren e arkararit tashma ishte vone edhe per Ganiun edhe per axhen .....dhe e vetmja gje qe munde te bajshin ishte qe te shkonin te bifea e teatrit e t'iu bashkangjiteshin grupit te aktoreve qe gostiteshin me parate nga korpat prej thuprres  qe i kishte bere "Sabriu".

----------


## Zorraxhiu

Gati harrova nje detal qesharak.
kur i kishte marre parate Sabriu kishte bere nje levizje kinse po e nenshkruan deftesen e parave te marruna dhe normalisht se Gani arkatari nuk e kishte verifikuar nenshkrimin dhe krejt me vone e kishte mesuar se ne te vertet Sabriu kishte nenshkruar ne ajr.....he,he
Tani munde ta paramendoni se cfare ceremonije e nenshkrimit ishte zhvilluar sa here qe Sabriu kishte shkuar te arkatari qe ta marre rrogen.

----------


## Dita

E bukur kjo historia me rrogen e Sabriut. Muhabet i brendshem i teatrit  :buzeqeshje: 

Zorraxhiu,

po ndonje skec nga Sabriu a mundesh me na e sjell. Cfare mban mend vete permendesh. Se une si prej Shqiperie e njoh vetem si kengetar. Aty nuk na vjen humori i Kosoves.



Mjellma,

si quhet kenga qe ia ke nxjerre vargjet ketu???



edhe foto e dyte GAZI e bukur. I menduar ngjan. Fotot i ke te shkrepura vete???

----------


## gazi

Sabri Fejzullahu jo vetem qe eshte nje kengetare shume i mire por eshte edhe aktore dhe sidomos si humorist.

DITA,fotot i ka bere nje fotoreporter, te dyten e ka bere gjate nje interviste qe ka dhene per nje reviste ketu ku jam une.
E ke ndegjuar albumin me te ri te Sabriut?
Degjoje se ia vlene e sidomos kenga,
Nuk i dua bardhesite

----------


## Mjellma

Kenga quhet "Pranvera" edhe mund ta gjen ne albasoul tek kaseta  "Memedheu"

Ja nje nder kenget me te bukura te Sabrijut 

"Romantika" 
--------------------------------------------- 
U takuam s´pari 
ne kafenen Romantika, 
kishe sy te kaltert 
e fytyren pika pika... 
U duk e gezuar 
dhe ecje si flutur, 
"dashuri e ndaluar" 
mu duke aq e bukur 
Ohhhh sa e bukur.... 

Binte shi lehte 
vale vale frynte era, 
une nuk doja te vinte pravera, 
kjo stine e darsmave, 
ne trojet Arbnor 
u befsh nuse e bukur, 
me nje qind dasmore..... 


Kur kalojne krushqit, 
kah shtepia ime, 
e ndegjoj se marin, 
dashurin time... 

jo jo jo shpirt imm , 
nuk e pres une kthimin , 
ne kafenen Romantika , 
e gjeta une mallkimin.... 

Binte shi lehte, 
vale vale frynte era, 
une nuk doja qe te vije pranvera , 
kjo stine e darsmave, 
ne trojet arbnor 
U befsh nuse e bukur , 
Me nje qind dasmoreeeee...

Tung

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

> _Postuar më parë nga Mjellma_ 
> *
> 
> "Romantika" 
> --------------------------------------------- 
> U takuam s´pari 
> ne kafenen Romantika, 
> *



Aty une kam shtepine... nja 10 metra larg Romantikes..  :Plaku:

----------


## Zorraxhiu

Zorraxhiu,

po ndonje skec nga Sabriu a mundesh me na e sjell. Cfare mban mend vete permendesh. Se une si prej Shqiperie e njoh vetem si kengetar. Aty nuk na vjen humori i Kosoves.

Dita
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mendon ne skece nga rolet humoristike qe i ka luajtur Sabriu apo nga jeta e perditshme.

----------


## Dita

Mjellma falemnderit qe me tregove per kengen "Pranvera". 
Po kengen "Romantika" ne c'album mundem ta gjej.

Nje informacion shume e mire tek kjo teme do te ishte psh. sikur te shkruheshin me radhe titujt e te gjithe albumeve qe ka nxjerre Sabriu. 

Pra ju lutem, TITUJT e gjithe albumeve te Sabriut !!!




Gazi,

po pate dhe foto te tjera na i sill. Falemnderit per keto dy te parat.




Zorraxhiu,

ne fakt une po mendoja pjese humoristike qe ai i ka paraqitur ne skene, ose ne ekran ne televizion.

Por nese njeh dhe histori te tjera si ajo qe na tregove me lart me mbledhjen e thuprave ne pyllin e Germise, do te ishte AKOMA dhe ME BUKUR.

Pra te dyja, edhe pjese humoristike nga ato ne televizion, edhe histori te tij nga jeta reale.




Pershendetje pjesmarresve!

----------


## As^Dibrane

Nga kenget e Sabri Fejzullahut do vecoja kenten "FSHATARJA IME" e cila eshte njera nder kenget e preferuara te mijat.

FSHATARJA IME
Ishim femije te lindur ne nje stine
fshatarja ime mike e rrinise
jeta eshte grack, mjaltin e ben pelin
mbesim vecse rrob te dashurise

As unaz as darsem me flamur
thellenza ime ender e pashprese
Edhe pse kurre ne nuk u prekem kurre
ne ne shpirt lidhem kurore e bese

Sa e bukur ish me vellen 
at dite shiu mu ne maj
isha i strukur nen ombrelle
misafir n'darsmen e saj
Sa e bukur ish me vellen 
dhe jap be se sdo te qaj
por kot fshihesha nen ombrelle
mua m'lagte loti i saj

Edhe pse kurre ne nuk u prekem kurre
ne ne shpirt lidhem kurore e bese

Sa e bukur ish me vellen 
at dit shiu mu ne maj
isha i strukur nen ombrelle
misafir n'darsmen e saj

----------


## shigjeta

Shume te bukura fotografite. Zorraxhiu shume e lezetshme barcaleta. Mjellma, edhe mua me pelqen shume kenga "Pranvere ne Prishtine". Dita faleminderit per te gjitha tekstet qe ke postuar, se eshte kenaqesi kur e degjon kengen dhe i di tekstin  :buzeqeshje:  Albumet qe une di te Sabri Fejzullahut (dhe qe gjenden tek Albasoul) jane:
"MEMEDHEU", "MERRMA SHIUN E PRISHTINES", "MA KE PRISHE GJUMIN E NATES." Me poshte po postoj tekstin e kenges se pare qe kam degjuar nga S. Fejzullahu dhe qe ne ate moment me ka pelqyer shume. 

*Mema* 

Larg ne dhe te huaj
        ne dhe te huaj
Kosoven enderrova
              enderrova
Nene e babe m'u duk se i perqafova
                                  se i perqafova

Eh, c'mu lig zemra
      c'mu lig zemra
kur nga gjumi u zgjova
                      u zgjova
ndjeva te tjere emra
           te tjere emra
sa u permallova

Ref
Atje eshte Prishtina
Aty eshte Rugova
Zemer e plagosur
Atje eshte Kosova

Atje e lashe nenen
       e lashe nenen
me duar ne gji
      duart ne gji
atje me pret vasha
       me pret vasha
me dy syte e zi

Ketu jam refugjat
               refugjat
me dhimbje ne zemer
              oh ne zemer
vec Kosoves se lire
      Kosoves se lire
gje nuk dua tjeter 

Ref
Atje eshte Prishtina
Aty eshte Rugova
Zemer e plagosur
Atje eshte Kosova

Atje eshte Prishtina
Aty eshte Rugova
Nuse e plagosur
Atje eshte Kosova
Zemer e plagosur
Atje eshte Kosova

Albumi "Memedheu"

----------


## Dita

O Zot...SHIGJETA te falenderoj shume qe e solle kete kenge!
Sa here jam munduar me mendje, por asnjehere nuk kam sjelle me shume nga teksti ne kujtese sesa refrenin.
Edhe titullin ia paskam mbajtur mend gabim. Kjo quhet "MEMA" e une ia kam ditur ZEMER E PLAGOSUR.
Shume falemnderit. Qe prej degjimit te kesaj kenge ne festival, une jam fanse e Sabri Fejzullahut. 
Tani vrap ta kendoj me ze dhe une  :buzeqeshje: 

Te pershendes!

----------


## shigjeta

Dita 
Te them te drejten edhe une me ate titull e mbaja mend kengen, por ne faqen e Albasoul e ka me kete titull. E klikova se po i degjoja kenget me rradhe dhe u habita  :buzeqeshje:  qe ishte kenge qe kisha degjuar me pare.
Faleminderit per pershendetjen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dita

*Do te kemi Shqiperi*


Do te kemi Shqiperi,
Kur te bien ne dashuri,
Nje vajzushe nga Vlora,
Djaloshi nga Bajgora.
Nje vajzushe nga Vlora,
djaloshi nga Bajgora.

Do ta kemi Shqiperine,
kur te marr nuse ne Janine,
nje i lindur ne Koplik
te punoje ne Kacanik.
Nje i lindur ne Koplik
te punoje ne Kacanik.

Do te kemi Shqiperine,
kur nUlqin, Presheve, Smokthine
cuna e cupa shqipetare,
te nxene nga nje abetare.
Cuna e cupa shqipetare
te nxene nga nje abetare.

Do te kemi Shqiperi,
kur ne Durres, Struge, Cameri,
te nisemi me veture,
te pime kafe [per mature(?)]
Te nisemi me veture
te pime kafe [per mature(?)]

Do te kemi Shqiperi,
kur nga jug e nga veri,
do te shkojme rend e rend,
ne nje shfaqje a gazmend.
Do te shkojme rend e rend
nga nje shfaqje a gazmend.

Dhe kur tluajme po ato valle,
dhe te kemi po ato halle,
me nje gjak e shpirt te ri
do te jemi Shqiperi.
Me nje gjak e shpirt te ri 
do te jemi Shqiperi.




Kenge kaq e bukur, sa te ben te vesh buzen ne gaz kur e degjon. Kam ne dyshim ate pjese qe e kam futur ne kllapa katrore. Kush e di sakte ta korrigjoje.

----------


## Zorraxhiu

Do te kemi Shqiperi,
kur ne Durres, Struge, Cameri,
te nisemi me veture,
te pime kafe [per mature(?)]
Te nisemi me veture
te pime kafe [per mature(?)]


Jo Dita nuk e ke gabim, se edhe une kete kenge e degjoj per cdo dite te lume,kurse sipas mendimit tim keto vargje i dedikohen nje tradite forte te bukur qe si duket eshte lene pasdore per shum arsye.Pra ka qene tradite qe maturantet te organizojne exkurzion per ti vizituar gjithe viset shqiptare dhe ne cdo qytet ndalonin 2-3 ore dhe pasi i vizitonin monumentet historike dhe te gjitha ato qe ishin per tu vizituar zakonisht  ndalonon ne ndonje lokal(hotel,restaurant,motel) dhe profesoret freskoheshin me birre kurse maturantet kush me lengje e kush me kafe dhe uje mineral.Eh cfare respekti kishte ajo kohe per profesoret....gjithmone e kam pire cigaren me 2 roje.

----------

